# excision inguinal lymph node



## RODRIGUEZL (May 10, 2013)

need help with cpt code for excision of an deep inguinal lymph node done at the same time of an open inguinal hernia repair. again, this is excision


----------



## mjewett (May 23, 2013)

There is no code for a deep inguinal lymph node excision. Only superficial. I would say you have to go unlisted with it 38999 ask for Rvu's to be considered similiar to another deep lymph node excision like code 38510 rvu 12.42.


----------

